# Want adventursome ski partner for next few weeks



## catsh16 (Mar 18, 2008)

My goal is to bike tour with ski gear up to independence pass for memorial weekend and ski peaks in the elks. 
Start next Wedensday or thursday and stay out for 1-2 weeks. 

Also check out Mountain Canopy » UpSkiing and UpBoarding ... I have all the gear- and will teach anyone who wants to learn up on Indy Pass. I'd like to take this sport to some new BC locations but need the right partners to do so. 

May also incorporate a few days of boating on the Arkansas (pending transport of the boats)

Will be starting from Glenwood Springs, or Summit County

contact me if interested

- K


----------

